# JUSTIN BIEBER'S SEX TAPE LEAKED! BREAKING NEWS!



## Zorua (Mar 18, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oy_a3oCDzRA[/youtube]​


----------



## Zorua (Mar 18, 2011)

it iz nish isnt eet?


----------



## Paarish (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't believe I actually clicked on this


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 18, 2011)

THREAD RAID. EVERYONE POST PONIES.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2011)

*where's bieber and SEX?!!! *


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 18, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> *where's bieber and SEX?!!! *


SEX=/= bieber


----------



## Paarish (Mar 18, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> THREAD RAID. EVERYONE POST PONIES.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 18, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SEX=PONIES


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice i got SEX. screw bieber. but if you still have bieber i'd take him too. i could use something to beat up or just toss around sometimes.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 18, 2011)

DIS NOT 4CHAN


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> DIS NOT 4CHAN


you mean not yet?


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 18, 2011)

Exactly.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 18, 2011)

talk about small


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 18, 2011)

I like small


----------



## Zorua (Mar 18, 2011)

leak seckstape please.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 18, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> DIS NOT 4CHAN


I'm an evil evil guy.......


----------

